# Cowbar warning



## Deleted member 34243 (May 29, 2017)

Deputation at my door last night. Landowner and two neighbours.
Cassette contents and straightforward crapping all around the carpark. One clever soul tipped contents over the fence onto middle of the national Cleveland Way footpath.
The deputation are now considering asking for formal access control / barrier.
Can only ask that if you use this POI try to educate any idiots you see there.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 29, 2017)

I think the idiots that do that are beyond educating


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (May 29, 2017)

Unbelievable !! Did you actually see the person tipping onto footpath...were they just normal motorhomers...how can people behave like that ? Maja


----------



## trevskoda (May 29, 2017)

You will never stop this,bit like asking smokers not to turf there fag ends or spit on footpaths or drunks not to pee in doorways,baseball bat is the only effective form of education.:hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (May 29, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Unbelievable !! Did you actually see the person tipping onto footpath...were they just normal motorhomers...how can people behave like that ? Maja



It was the deputation told me so I wandered up with them to look. Was so.
As I own a camper obviously I am responsible for all motorhome issues


----------



## mickymost (May 29, 2017)

As usual the few spoil it for the many!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 29, 2017)

We are on the run up to Applyby Horse Fair and there are many Travelling at present on their way there.   This type of behaviour is often reported associated with this group.  

That said there are some outside the Travelling community that behave badly as well.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 29, 2017)

Oh no, what a shame, such a beautiful spot.


----------



## groyne (Jun 2, 2017)

Cowbar was my first wild camp spot. 
As John Thompson says, Appleby horse fair is near, we've had several parties of travelers stopping. Last lot formed a circle and had a fire going on a grassed playing area, right next to a carpark that Local Libdem councilor (now trying for MP, no chance) Josh Mason got overnight stopping banned.


----------



## alcam (Jun 5, 2017)

phase3begins said:


> Deputation at my door last night. Landowner and two neighbours.
> Cassette contents and straightforward crapping all around the carpark. One clever soul tipped contents over the fence onto middle of the national Cleveland Way footpath.
> The deputation are now considering asking for formal access control / barrier.
> Can only ask that if you use this POI try to educate any idiots you see there.



I see lots more rented MHs these days , is it possible they are more likely to be so 'thoughtless' ?


----------



## jann (Jun 5, 2017)

Great pity,always been a nice quiet spot


----------

